# Codesys + Raspberry + Pixtend + KNX



## uzi10 (16 September 2015)

Hallo!

Ich bin relativ neu hier und bin mit der 3.5er Version noch nicht sehr vertraut!
Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Raspberry mit Pixtend Erweiterung noch dazu mit KNX zu kommunizieren(wie zb mit WAGO KNX-KLemmen)?
Zum Beispiel über LAN(KNX über KNX-Router) oder über USB mit einer Schnittstelle oder über den K-Bus mit einen Wago Modul?

Bitte um Lösungen und Programmroutinen bzw ev sogar Programmbeispiele würden mir gut helfen! Auch Schalpläne, wie ich das anstelle!
Das wäre mir sehr wichtig als Home, Visu und Steuer-Regel Server für HKLS im Homebereich!

MFG Unterleithner Andreas


----------



## uzi10 (22 September 2015)

uzi10 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin relativ neu hier und bin mit der 3.5er Version noch nicht sehr vertraut!
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Raspberry mit Pixtend Erweiterung noch dazu mit KNX zu kommunizieren(wie zb mit WAGO KNX-KLemmen)?
> ...



hat schon wer eine lösung??


----------



## Verpolt (22 September 2015)

Hallo,



> Bitte um Lösungen und Programmroutinen bzw ev sogar Programmbeispiele  würden mir gut helfen! Auch Schalpläne, wie ich das anstelle!
> Das wäre mir sehr wichtig als Home, Visu und Steuer-Regel Server für HKLS im Homebereich!



Was genau möchtest du denn noch selbst erledigen?


https://github.com/mknx/smarthome/wiki/Installation-SmartHome.pi


----------



## uzi10 (22 September 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm ich will das ganze aber über Codesys laufen lassen und nicht über ein andres System! Wie binde ich die Schnittstellen an? Ich brauche da Bibliotheken zum einlesen der Gruppenadressen! Faktisch eine Bibliothek, die mir die Befehle übersetzt!


----------



## uzi10 (12 September 2017)

Hallo!

Gibt es schon eine Lösung?? Kann eine Raspberry Codesys SPS vom KNX Bus irgendwie etwas lesen bzw schreiben?


----------

